# Great service guys!!



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just a quick shout out to Detailed Clean with my 1st purchase from them.

Great price on Nanolex Si3D and delivered very qkly.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You used it before ??


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> You used it before ??


No pal but the ease of use and reviews swung me towards it plus it's 50ml and less than £40 delivered by Detailed Clean so I though I'd have a pop with it.

I'm a massive Nasiol ZR53 fan but it's ridiculous money now.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

nbray67 said:


> No pal but the ease of use and reviews swung me towards it plus it's 50ml and less than £40 delivered by Detailed Clean so I though I'd have a pop with it.
> 
> I'm a massive Nasiol ZR53 fan but it's ridiculous money now.


Be interested in your thoughts, especially compared to Nasiol that you've used previously...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts, especially compared to Nasiol that you've used previously...


I'll hopefully get it prepped this week Andy as I've got a couple of days off and the boss can't really drive it due to a frozen shoulder that she's waiting on getting sorted.

I'll get a review/pics up when done.


----------

